# Выбор баяна



## maratik63 (9 Сен 2013)

Вот ссылки http://www.avito.ru/moskva/muzykalnye_instrumenty/bayan_paolo_soprani_209645785
http://www.avito.ru/moskva/muzykalnye_instrumenty/bayan_ranco_guglielmo_20964949
0
Скажите, пожалуйста, что можно сказать о качестве данных инструментов? Может, кому приходилось на них играть или имеет такой инструмент?


----------



## spawellness (9 Сен 2013)

Баяны из Республики Белоруссии, куплены за рубежом у коллекционеров. Видел их по Скайпу, звучание хорошее, но цена завышена, им ведь уже 35 лет


----------



## zet10 (10 Сен 2013)

Инструменты, которые требуют доработки. Два вспомогательных ряда смещены, в общем, муторное и затратное дело... Не советовал бы!


----------



## maratik63 (10 Сен 2013)

Спасибо ,а на вид как новенькие.

И еще,уважаемый zet 10,что значит перемещаны вспомогательные ряды?


----------



## zet10 (10 Сен 2013)

Это значит, что три основных ряда на правой клавиатуре переделали на русскую раскладку, а два вспомогательных оставили как есть, соответственно, пользоваться вспомогательными рядами уже невозможно, а переделывать их под русскую раскладку дело очень дорогое!


----------



## maratik63 (10 Сен 2013)

Спасибо большое,за консультацию. :accordion:


----------



## spawellness (10 Сен 2013)

zet10! Вы совершенно правы в отношении этих инструментов.


----------



## maratik63 (20 Сен 2013)

Уважаемый ZET10,что Вы скажете по поводу данного инструмента ,вот ссылка.http://www.avito.ru/moskva/muzykalnye_instrumenty/italyanskij_bayan_accor
diola_59253426
Заранее спасибо!


----------



## zet10 (22 Сен 2013)

Очень допотопный инструмент. Вообще, не советовал бы Вам связываться с инструментами такого рода. Это дело очень рисковое и, уверен, не принесет Вам никакого удовлетворения (ни морального, ни материального).
Поднакопите лучше денег и купите себе нормальный инструмент.
За 3 тыс. евро можете себе купить нового итальянца или уж хорошую супиту.
Это будет гораздо выгоднее и приятнее, чем собирать у себя подобную рухлядь и потом постоянно ремонтировать. Просто выбрасывание денег на ветер...


----------



## maratik63 (23 Сен 2013)

Спасибо огромное за совет.Буду копить. :accordion:


----------



## Bayanist711 (23 Сен 2013)

Уважаемый zet10, хотел бы к вам обратиться, нет ли у вас кнопочного аккордеона DALLAPE SUPERMAESTRO 70-90х годов? Очень хочу приобрести именно такой инструмент, очень нравится их звучание. Есть щас у меня Бугари и Борсини, но это совсем не то. И при том что цены их приличные и заказывал сам на фабриках! Очень нужен такой инструмент, может у кого-то он есть, может кто-то знает кто продаёт...


----------



## maratik63 (17 Дек 2013)

Здравствуйте,форумчане.Что можно сказать по поводу этого инструмента? Уж очень он похож на Фаринелли? Ссылка http://www.avito.ru/moskva/muzykalnye_instrumenty/bayan_ovk_melodiya_-_tula_7160
2445 .


----------



## Старков (18 Дек 2013)

Это он и есть" Китай-пром", только эмблемку другую наклеили.))


----------



## MAN (18 Дек 2013)

Старков писал:


> Это он и есть" Китай-пром", только эмблемку другую наклеили.))


 А вот, пожалуйста, извольте его послушать





Я не знаю каким боком здесь Китай, баяны собираются в России. Планки в них используют по-моему чешские. Возможно какие-то комплектующие для них и изготавливаются в Поднебесной, но в таком случае это скорее пробуждает уважение к китайским производителям, нежели пренебрежение к данным инструментам. И не забывайте, что это баяны ученические и по цене практически такие же как "Тула 209" и "Тула 210".
P.S. Прошу извинения, я ошибся насчёт планок. Они итальянские. С российской сборкой я тоже погорячился, достоверной информации об этом у меня нет, может быть и в Китае её осуществляют, но, по крайней мере, мне известно, что конструкция баянов и аккордеонов "ОВК Мелодия" разработана российскими мастерами, а также то, что предпродажную подготовку эти инструменты проходят в г. Тула. Как бы там ни было, а те, кто имел возможность пощупать эти баяны (сам я, к сожалению, в это число не вхожу), говорят, что они по всем статьям превосходят инструменты аналогичного класса собственно ф-ки "Тульская гармонь".


----------



## Новиков Игорь (18 Дек 2013)

У меня в классе есть Тула 210 -редкая гадость ,надо сказать.Одному из учеников приобрели ОВК (трех рядный)-мне он понравился,поинтереснее Этюда 205 ,пожалуй будет.По крайней мере новый,что там дальше с ним происходит при эксплуатации - время покажет.


----------



## Старков (18 Дек 2013)

MAN, я Вас уважаю как завсегдатая сайта и неравнодушного собеседника.
Баяны ОВК вот именно что "дорабатываются" в Туле, для продажи. 
Если к белорусской Зонте приклеить эмблему Юпитер, будет все равно Зонта.Но многим хочется наоборот.


----------



## MAN (18 Дек 2013)

Старков писал:


> MAN, я Вас уважаю как завсегдатая сайта и неравнодушного собеседника.


 Благодарю и свидетельствую Вам своё взаимное уважение.

Старков писал:


> Баяны ОВК вот именно что "дорабатываются" в Туле, для продажи.


Возможно, очень возможно, что они в самом деле изготавливаются в Китае (я ведь ещё прежде поправил сам себя насчёт этого). Но в конечном счёте так ли это важно, если они и в самом деле неплохие и качественнее своих прямых современных аналогов заведомо российского производства? Я не имею в виду баяны "Юпитер" и "АККО", а говорю о сопоставимых по цене ("Этюдах" и т.п.).

Старков писал:


> Если к белорусской Зонте приклеить эмблему Юпитер, будет все равно Зонта.


 А вот это уж Вы, извините, к чему? "ОВК Мелодия" во всяком случае брэнд новый и ни под кого, кажется, не "косящий".

Или Вы хотите сказать, что баяны эти абсолютно те же самые, что и продаваемые с шильдиком "FARINELLI", а вся их "доработка" нашими "умельцами" только-то и сводится к приклейке другой эмблемы? А какие-либо убедительные основания для такого утверждения есть? Внешне-то они действительно трудноотличимы, даже сетка правая один-в-один. Я, честно говоря, до сих пор принимал на веру то, что наши мастера там не только к приклеиванию эмблемки отношение имеют. Обидно, конечно, если это не так. Но тогда тем более китайцы молодцы, баянчик-то вроде совсем неплох.


----------



## maratik63 (22 Дек 2013)

Здравствуйте,форумчане.Что можно сказать по поводу этого инструмента?


----------



## zet10 (22 Дек 2013)

Ну где вы эту всю дрянь выкапываете и потом спрашиваете советов?
И еще выкапываете такое что...ой еееее!

Отвечаю на ваш вопрос.
Это переделка из аккордеона "Ленинград" в то что с трудом можно назвать баяном!
Скорее это можно назвать "ГРОБОМ С МУЗЫКОЙ".


----------



## uri (22 Дек 2013)

вот действительно...сейчас огромный выбор инструментов,не смотрите вы ради бога на такое г...но,поверьте та цена которую вы заплатите за нормальный инструмент меньше переживаний и затрат на ремонт подобной рухляди...оно вам надо? ведь по моему намного приятней заниматься творчеством на удобном и звучащем инструменте,чем возиться с хрипящей лайкой(которая там 100% имеется),а уж какой там полукорпус тяжелый это ни в одной сказке не описать...за этот "ленин" поди тыщ 30- 50 хотят?


----------



## askurpela (22 Дек 2013)

Хочет 55) тык


----------



## maratik63 (23 Дек 2013)

Вопрос был адресован форумчанам, а не конкретным лицам.Если нет желания отвечать , можно и помолчать... :hi:


----------

